# HELP with reverser



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I have the Aristo reverser, no track just the box model. 
I bought/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif the right diodes and put it together correctly. 
Hartland mac runs great but bachmann shay and porter 
have trouble, they may try to reverse mid length and them rool off the end way past the gap and diodes. Does polarity from contoller to track matter? The Power connection is on the same piece of 1 foot 
section of track though its in between the diodes not past one. 
Using engine alone no cars. Any ideas?


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

chrisb, 
Let me see if I can explain it. 

When the reverser first puts power to the track the polarity is such that it will not flow through the diode on one end of the track. A loco must be wired so this polarity to the track causes the loco to move to that diode first. Sounds like your Hartland loco matches your set up since it runs great. Now, when you put the Bachman locos on the track and turn on power to the reverser, they will first go to the opposite end of the track. On this end the diode is letting the electrons flow through it so the locos run off of the track. 
The problem is the Bachman locos are wired differently than the Hartland loco. If you put them on the same track at the same time they would move in opposite directions. 
On the Bachmanns, look for a switch marked as NMRA/LS or something like that. That switch will switch the polarity of the loco so they run in the same direction as the Hartland. Not sure if the Hartland has the same switch or not. 
I know that all Aristo, USA and LGB are wired the same and I thought Hartland was also. This would mean you need to flip the switch on the Bachmanns so they match everything else. Hope that helps.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

On the Bachman loco, the reversing polarity switch is behind the front boiler plate that is hinged. 
NMRA is the HO standard and is backwards from what we Garden/45mm users have. Set the switch to the non NMRA position.


----------

